# Who motivated you to hit the gym?



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2015)

Who's _your_ favorite action hero and was Arnold Schwarzenegger or Sylvester Stallone your first motivation to hit the gym? 

If not, who was?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUblDwa648


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 2, 2015)

Some friends at college invited me to go to the gym with them.  I liked it.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 2, 2015)

Football got me started in the gym in 7th grade, played 6 years; varsity my jr and sr years...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2015)

Zaphod said:


> Some friends at college invited me to go to the gym with them.  I liked it.



I begged my parents for a weight set. Finally one day, my stepfather pulled up, opened the trunk, and there was a concrete-covered-with-vinyl weight set. Maybe a hundred pounds. I couldn't get it out of the trunk with two hands. He reached in and pulled the set out with one. Threw it in the yard and said something like, "There you go."

Could barely bench forty pounds. Used a free-standing picnic bench as my bench. lol 



maniclion said:


> Football got me started in the gym in 7th grade, played 6 years; varsity my jr and sr years...



Nice. We had a weight training club, but I was nowhere near the 200 Club. Had a few guys who were in the 300 Club for bench press.


----------



## animale66 (Jul 3, 2015)

My doctor a la my first health scare. 

Pro tip - don't keep doing the college diet 4 years past college.  Apparently, a decade of that shit will put you in your grave early.


----------



## Barbell66 (Feb 6, 2016)

Gonna sound cheesy but that training scene in Rocky 4!!!


----------



## FitnessFreak89 (Feb 6, 2016)

My body! I was a 5ft 8in 120Lbs guy when I was 18. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edikide (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, buddies invited me and the rest is history.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Feb 23, 2016)

Grew up with my Dads York weights in my house, putzed with those as an 11 year old. Then he took me to an old YMCA 38 years ago, when I was 12.
The atmosphere, big dudes in the gym, old York and Jubinville equipment, was awesome.

38 years later, still at it, but miss the old gyms, most gyms today are "The Ghey"...


----------



## Barbell66 (Mar 21, 2016)

The training scene in Rocky 4!  How could you not hit the gym after that???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 2, 2016)

The first time or this time? The first time was 12 years ago. I was working on losing weight and doing cardio at the gym. I had been doing some reading on how the body burns more calories if you tone your muscles. I started lifting just a little and my body responded like "BAM" you were made for this. The harder I worked the more I LOVED it and the harder I hit it. It was my addiction...until I got divorced. Then I had other things on my mind. I let it go as well as myself. 
This time I just wasn't feeling well. My health isn't bad, but you know you feel when you are super lazy and you work at being lazy harder than anything else? I suddenly realized that is what I was doing and decide to get my ass to the gym. And here I am.


----------



## liftheavy_01 (Oct 14, 2016)

My insecurities motivated me to hit the gym and stay active. I was a fat kid growing up, and weighed around 190lbs until I was 19.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 24, 2016)

Initially it was this guy:







Years later, when I turned 30 and quit smoking, I was finally able to add weight.  I didn't want that weight to be fat so I decided to hit the gym and put on muscle.

Then I finally got to meet him.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2016)

ALBOB said:


> Then I finally got to meet him.


jesus?


----------



## BFG (Nov 22, 2016)

Obviously Arnold is the legend but there is one guy on YouTube Elliot Hulse who i don't personally know but he has had massive inspiration on my life!!!


----------



## Barbell66 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hate to say it - but to get a girl


----------



## fufu (Dec 20, 2016)

When I was 17 I broke my arm snowboarding, and I had to wear a cast for 6 weeks. When it came off, my left arm was really atrophied. On top of that, I was already a 135 lb weakling. I started hitting the gym, just training arms and chest (like most young dudes). After a few months of that, I progressed to a more well-rounded program.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)




----------

